# keeping one of the steatocranus species in a 29 gallon



## jamesd (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey all,

I currently have an empty 29 gallon tank (an unacceptable situation)  and I was thinking of setting up a species tank for one of the steatocranus. Probably either the casuarius (the Buffalo head) or maybe a 'red eye'. It would have a power head for water motion with a HOB filter, some larger rocks and some smaller polished river rocks and perhaps an area of sand. It would also have some driftwood and perhaps a planted corner. I was thinking of adding a school of congo tetras (keeping the congo river theme) and maybe a small syno. (perhaps syno. brichardi) another congo river rapid water species. here are the questions:
1. What's the best way to buy the steatocranus? I can purchase 2 -3 inch specimens or 1.5 inch specimens. do I buy a group hoping to get a pair????

2. Are the congo tets ok???

3. I know the syno can reach 5 inches on average, is the 29 too small????


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi to the first question I would say yes, get a group to let them decide
to the second yes again, to the third, it seems too tall to live in a 29 G tank
xris


----------

